# February/March FET Cycle



## LoopyLou21! (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey! Currently on the dreaded 2WW 😤 Anyone else on similar timeline?


----------



## wilberdoo (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes! Transfer was today! I’m excited and nervous all at once


----------



## LoopyLou21! (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello!! Oh it’s so nerve racking isn’t it?! I was a bit bold and tested yesterday, but was negative ☹ I know it was early but I’m thinking of testing again in the morning as it will be day 10 and kinda thinking I’d surely get a positive by then if it’s gonna happen wouldn’t I? My test date is the 11th. 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻


----------



## wilberdoo (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi!
I’m not a good person to ask as I’m a big tester!! I’ll prob start on day 5 post transfer. I tested on day 9 and got a BFP with my son but a lot of people seem to take longer for it to show up. This time my transfer was day 21 so I think it’s decreased the 2ww to 1.5 weeks as my FET was yesterday (Sat) and pregnancy blood test is a week on Wed 🤷‍♀️ I did a natural FET and no trigger in the end so I guess it’s less likely I’ll get a false positive from the HCG. 
Keeping everything crossed for you! I hope tomorrow is the day!!!! Did you have a medicated or natural FET and what day did you transfer?

I’m feeling quite zen at the moment as the logistics of this cycle, despite the relative lack of intervention, were horrendous and stressful. I’m happy my little embie is on board and until I test I am PUPO and in blissful ignorance 🤣 I’m sure I’ll get more anxious as the week goes on ......


----------



## LoopyLou21! (Sep 15, 2014)

Ah ok, I’ve never done a natural cycle so not sure how it works or how different it is to frozen. Mine was a frozen cycle, my 5th. Had 2 embryos transferred but tested this morning and was negative so I’m kinda giving up hope this cycle is going to work 😢 My previous cycle, an FET also, I also had 2 embryos transferred and was so lucky that 1 decided to stay with me and gave me a beautiful boy ❤ He’s now 4, so it’s 5 years since Ive done all of this. I also tested 5dpt on him and it was positive so that’s also why I’m thinking if I’m not getting a positive by now then I’m probably not going to. 
How does a natural cycle work? Is it very different to a frozen? Less or no meds?
And yeah 100% ignorance is bliss, that’s the downside of testing early, you lose that 😤😂 
So yes, you are PUPO! 💪🏻😊
Where in world are you based? I’m in Ireland. My clinic doesn’t do blood testing either so it’s hpt only 😒


----------



## wilberdoo (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorry to hear it’s not positive yet - hoping it’s a slow burner  
My son is 5 - very similar, we were very lucky in that it was our first ever IVF cycle (well ICSI) and we had our son and got one frozen embryo - the one I’ve just used. 
The natural cycle basically requires no meds - was supposed to have a trigger shot but I had already ovulated. The only thing I have been using is progesterone pessaries. It’s very weird not having to do anything other than have scans and blood tests. 
I’m based in Australia- my clinic and where I had the transfer is in Sydney but I’m living in Victoria at the moment in Geelong. I thought you were Irish (it was the word ‘bold’ ☺
2nd day after transfer and I’m starting to google symptoms and think about testing 🤣🤣


----------

